# Hey Smokers!



## turbodog (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey guys. Just joined the forum (although I've been getting info from here for a while, you guys are great) and wanted to introduce myself. I'm in beautiful sonoma county california, where we have great produce and great meats. 

I've been a restaurant cook for years and I'm really into getting tricky with food. Smoking, however, is brand new to me! I got a pretty cool grill/smoker combo for christmas and will be smoking at least a few times a week for the next little bit. I've been doing research for a few months now and i'm comfortable with all the tricky concepts that go into smoking and grilling. I'm looking foward to learning a lot from you guys and I'm loving getting my first hands on experience. I'll be posting some of the dishes I make and would greatly appreciate any criticisms, thoughts or ideas, I feel like it's a never ending science experiment! Everytime i make a dish I can always find something I could do to make it that much better. I have finished to 5-day smoking crash course offered here and have already started breaking in my new smoker.

It's a Smoke Hallow 7000cgs. It has a 3 burner propane grill with an infared searer on one side and a smoker with firebox on the other. Pretty cool machine, nothing pro, but seems to be fitting for us. 














I had to do a few simple mods when i got this after i seasoned it up. The charcoal holder in the firebox is to big so I had to throw a grate on it so everything doesn't fall through.







There was also a pretty big gap (surprisingly) in betwen the lid and the racks, about a 1/4". on both the firebox and the smoker. Noticed a considerable amount of smoke escaping through there when i was seasoning it so I just removed the little gaskets in between them and it sealed up nice. No smoke leakage anywhere! here's the unacceptable gap







Anyway, so that's my setup for now. I've been making some stuff over the last few days that have turned out nice. I'll be posting some "q-view's" when I get a chance.

Cheers


----------



## sprky (Dec 29, 2011)

to SMF. You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge. I suggest you take  the 5 day e-course on smoking its chuck full of great info.Smoking Basics 5-Day eCourse

nice looking rig


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

Nice looking rig!


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 30, 2011)

[h1]Welcome![/h1]
  Craig


----------



## graystratcat (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Turbo!  We'll all be looking forward to that q-view!

-Salt


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 30, 2011)

First off welcome to SMF there Turbo. You'll really like this place for there are a bunch of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking meat. Then if you have any questions you just post them here or yu can try in chat for a faster answer. If you are really new to all of this I would recommend that you look up and take the e-course. It is free and it will also give you the basics on smoking. So with all that said now go and get something to smoke.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## ecto1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome to SMF glad you can join us.  We are big on Pics and love to help everyone out.  Remember the only question that is dumb is one not asked.  You will not find a friendlier place to talk Que on the web.

You are going to fit in just fine.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 30, 2011)

to SMF - glad to have you here


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF

Thats a Cooking, Qing, Smoking machine there.


----------



## big casino (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome to SMF. Im in Plumas County CA.


----------

